# Intel Core "Haswell" Desktop Processor Box Pricing Compiled



## btarunr (Apr 23, 2013)

Intel is expected to unveil its 4th generation Core "Haswell" processor family by early-June, along the sidelines of the 2013 Computex event. In addition to being available in 1000-unit tray quantities to OEMs, the desktop variants of these processors will be available in their familiar retail box packages. Multiple sources confirm that pricing of these chips will be largely identical to that of the current Core "Ivy Bridge" series, with succeeding next-generation part for each current generation one. The table below describes their US MSRP (excl. taxes). 





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## The Von Matrices (Apr 23, 2013)

The i7-4770K is clocked lower _and_ has a higher TDP than the i7-3770K.  That's interesting.  I hope that means that the IPC improvements are significant.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 23, 2013)

I kinda wonder how cheap sandy chips will become. I also really have that upgrade itch and I want to pair it with a matx board... patiently waiting for reviews.


----------



## techtard (Apr 23, 2013)

I think the IPC will be a bit better, but they stuffed a much more powerful iGPU inside.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 23, 2013)

The Von Matrices said:


> The i7-4770K is *clocked lower* and has a higher TDP than the i7-3770K.



Did I miss something obvious?


----------



## The Von Matrices (Apr 23, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Did I miss something obvious?



Look at the chart - stock clock of i7-4770K is 3.4 GHz; stock clock of i7-3770K is 3.5 GHz.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2013)

4670K is a tempting price if it provides a decent upgrade to the current.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 23, 2013)

The Von Matrices said:


> Look at the chart - stock clock of i7-4770K is 3.4 GHz; stock clock of i7-3770K is 3.5 GHz.



What chart are you looking at... cause it's not the one I am.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 23, 2013)

looks like I'll stick with my i7-2600k, again


----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> looks like I'll stick with my i7-2600k, again



If it aint broke, fix it 'til its broke


----------



## robE (Apr 23, 2013)

The Von Matrices said:


> Look at the chart - stock clock of i7-4770K is 3.4 GHz; stock clock of i7-3770K is 3.5 GHz.



i think you are looking at the i5, not i7 because it`s the same with 3770k

It`s me or the msrp is lower than ivy?


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 23, 2013)

The Von Matrices said:


> Look at the chart - stock clock of i7-4770K is 3.4 GHz; stock clock of i7-3770K is 3.5 GHz.



Not sure what graph you're looking at but the one here says 3.5Ghz, 3.9Ghz turbo for the 4770k which is the same as the 3770k.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 23, 2013)

These new CPU's do look tempting but my i7 920 & i7 970 are both going strong


----------



## chief-gunney (Apr 23, 2013)

james888 said:


> I kinda wonder how cheap sandy chips will become. I also really have that upgrade itch and I want to pair it with a matx board... patiently waiting for reviews.



Sandy chips? Gee wish I could get one of those, 2700k in particular. No supply in AU for 10 months.


----------



## jigar2speed (Apr 23, 2013)

Lionheart said:


> These new CPU's do look tempting but my i7 920 & i7 970 are both going strong



Heh, my Q6600 at 3.5 GHZ is still going absolutely awesome.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 23, 2013)

james888 said:


> I kinda wonder how cheap sandy chips will become. I also really have that upgrade itch and I want to pair it with a matx board... patiently waiting for reviews.



They have gone up in price since the release of IB strange enough, you can now buy a 3570k for less than a 2500k


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 23, 2013)

Right price for the 4770k. My next buy, hope they are good to overclock even at day 1.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 23, 2013)

I guess I'll stick with my 970 and 2600k for my main rigs... But if I decide to upgrade or side grade.. I'll change out my 2600k and give it to my daughter which is still running a Q9550.. She won't notice a difference, but I'll see it in crunching.


----------



## xenocide (Apr 23, 2013)

jigar2speed said:


> Heh, my Q6600 at 3.5 GHZ is still going absolutely awesome.



I would bet a pound of flesh your Q6600 is bottlenecking that HD7970 noticeably.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> 4670K is a tempting price if it provides a decent upgrade to the current.



It's the 3770k vs 3570k all over again!



jigar2speed said:


> Heh, my Q6600 at 3.5 GHZ is still going absolutely awesome.



You don't know what your missing


----------



## xorbe (Apr 23, 2013)

The 4670K looks good to me.


----------



## hckngrtfakt (Apr 23, 2013)

jigar2speed said:


> Heh, my Q6600 at 3.5 GHZ is still going absolutely awesome.



You may want to consider upgrading that Q6600 of yours specially with that 7970 card 

Two systems ago, i had a Q9550@4.3 which was SERIOUSLY bottlenecking a 6970,
i moved to a 2700k, and the difference was day and night


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 23, 2013)

The Von Matrices said:


> The i7-4770K is clocked lower _and_ has a higher TDP than the i7-3770K.  That's interesting.  I hope that means that the IPC improvements are significant.


The gfx upgrade will be quite significant not the Ipc so much,  im not impressed with the default clocks at all , seams intel is goading enthusiasts and amd to me.


----------



## Krneki (Apr 23, 2013)

Don't know about the Q6600@3.6, but for my i5 750@4.0 the Nvidia 670@1350 is the bottleneck in 90% of the games. Sure you might get better average FPS with faster CPU, but I'm looking at FPS dropping below 60.

I do want to upgrade (look it's shiny!), but I can't find a logical reason. 

For gaming, i5 vs i7. Until now almost no game took advantage of the extra L3 or HT, the situation is slowly changing. It would be awesome to see the difference in modern games when both CPU are at the same clock.


----------



## jihadjoe (Apr 23, 2013)

The Von Matrices said:


> The i7-4770K is clocked lower _and_ has a higher TDP than the i7-3770K.  That's interesting.  I hope that means that the IPC improvements are significant.



AFAIK TDP is higher because the VRM is integrated onto the die. Total platform power remains the same, if not slightly lower.


----------



## Shinshin (Apr 23, 2013)

Guys, don't forget that to upgrade to the new Haswell processors you will need a new motherboard.....


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 23, 2013)

jihadjoe said:


> AFAIK TDP is higher because the VRM is integrated onto the die. Total platform power remains the same, if not slightly lower.



I suspect that the iVRMs with the higher switching frequency than tradition VRMs will result in smoother and more stable voltages. Intel also reported high currents that these bad boys can churn out. Despite not being a huge advance, I think it might overclock incredibly well because of the changes to power delivery.

We shall see though, it's just around the corner.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 23, 2013)

4770K Shall Be Mine At Launch.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 23, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I suspect that the iVRMs with the higher switching frequency than tradition VRMs will result in smoother and more stable voltages. Intel also reported high currents that these bad boys can churn out. Despite not being a huge advance, I think it might overclock incredibly well because of the changes to power delivery.
> 
> We shall see though, it's just around the corner.


It will be interesting to see what these achieve in capable hands as the vrms do look high powered with multiple hundred phases and such , id imagine amds top clock record is a possibility given that the vrm will churn some ln2 along with the cpu  v interesting in that regard but im expecting these to require really good cooling for high regular use over clocks.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 23, 2013)

meh i'm good with my 3570K and i5 2400, they do the job just fine


----------



## ensabrenoir (Apr 23, 2013)

interesting times ahead.... prices look good... the whole board argument is moot as to anyone using intel knows what to expect and are generally ok with it.  A nice possible upgrade to anyone on sandy or earlier.  Overclock results will make it either meh or BOOYAAH!!!!


----------



## Johnny Utah (Apr 23, 2013)

Shinshin said:


> Guys, don't forget that to upgrade to the new Haswell processors you will need a new motherboard.....



A good deal would be to get the i5-4570 with a CHEAP (under 100 EURO) ASRock Z87 PRO3 motherboard


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 23, 2013)

The Von Matrices said:


> The i7-4770K is clocked lower _and_ has a higher TDP than the i7-3770K.  That's interesting.  I hope that means that the IPC improvements are significant.



uhhhhh.................4770k is clocked the same as the 3770k







3770k


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 23, 2013)

so we will be like noob and say, wow new cpu's series, OMG should we change the 2700k and the 3770k, dam it this is look really faster.
fu**k off Intel at least try add 200mhz-300mhz


----------



## SaltyFish (Apr 23, 2013)

Hayder_Master said:


> so we will be like noob and say, wow new cpu's series, OMG should we change the 2700k and the 3770k, dam it this is look really faster.
> fu**k off Intel at least try add 200mhz-300mhz



Intel stopped brandishing higher MHz after the Pentium 4. Remember how the early Core 2 CPUs had such low clocks compared to the Pentium 4 CPUs? Haswell is offering some improvements that aren't MOAR GHZ.

I wonder when we'll see some more news on Haswell Xeons... I want my next-gen RAM now!


----------



## The Von Matrices (Apr 24, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Not sure what graph you're looking at but the one here says 3.5Ghz, 3.9Ghz turbo for the 4770k which is the same as the 3770k.





robE said:


> i think you are looking at the i5, not i7 because it`s the same with 3770k





LAN_deRf_HA said:


> What chart are you looking at... cause it's not the one I am.





MxPhenom 216 said:


> uhhhhh.................4770k is clocked the same as the 3770k[/url][/URL]



I figured it out - btarunr changed the picture (without mentioning anything) immediately after I posted.  This is what it originally was, and it's what my cache still has.  I refreshed the image URL and now I see what you are seeing.


----------



## Hood (Apr 24, 2013)

jigar2speed said:


> Heh, my Q6600 at 3.5 GHZ is still going absolutely awesome



That CPU at that speed performs on par with an i3-2120, a CPU no serious gamer would even consider in 2013 (or 2011 for that matter).  I you don't believe me, look at this chart;
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html
The Q6600 is the 4th one from the bottom of the chart, scores 2962 CPU marks, I'm adding a generous 30% for the overclock, ~3850, even though it probably would score less due to it's limited memory bandwidth.
  My brother still has the same CPU as you, but he's not a gamer, and he doesn't overclock.  I mess with him regularly, about does it runs on electricity or does it have a waterwheel to power it, etc.  
  If you're still not convinced, download Passmark Performance Test, run it, and see how many CPU marks you score.  My i5-3570K overclocked to 4.6 GHz scores a little over 9000.  
  What games are you playing?  My guess would be older DX9 games if you are still happy with the Q6600.


----------



## yapchagi (Apr 24, 2013)

no price for the 4830k?


----------



## NeoXF (Apr 24, 2013)

Waiting to see how i7-4770 overclocks (with +4 bins & hacked turbo bins, as well as the BCLK overclocking)... if it can go over 4.5GHz on all cores, might go for that... Intel sucks for cuting down features out of the K versions...

Otherwise, IDK... might as well wait for Steameroller and a official PCI-E 3.0 supporting AMD chipset...


Curious to how well that HD 4600 overclocks as well, hope at least 1600MHz guaranteed... GPU market is so bland at the moment (not to mention, no cash...)  and I haven't been gaming for a while, so I won't be pretentious for at first...


----------



## HalfAHertz (Apr 24, 2013)

Hood said:


> That CPU at that speed performs on par with an i3-2120, a CPU no serious gamer would even consider in 2013 (or 2011 for that matter).  I you don't believe me, look at this chart;
> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html
> The Q6600 is the 4th one from the bottom of the chart, scores 2962 CPU marks, I'm adding a generous 30% for the overclock, ~3850, even though it probably would score less due to it's limited memory bandwidth.
> My brother still has the same CPU as you, but he's not a gamer, and he doesn't overclock.  I mess with him regularly, about does it runs on electricity or does it have a waterwheel to power it, etc.
> ...



Sounds to me like this is a sh@tty benchmark. A heavily OCed 3570 gets as much points as a fx-8350 at stock? The 3570 should run circles around the AMD.


----------



## Frick (Apr 24, 2013)

HalfAHertz said:


> Sounds to me like this is a sh@tty benchmark. A heavily OCed 3570 gets as much points as a fx-8350 at stock? The 3570 should run circles around the AMD.



Wait what are you looking at? No overclocked CPU's there. And it depends on what they are doing.

EDIT: Doh didn't read my eyes are huuuurrttiininnnnggg. There's something else bogging him down, if you look at the chart the FX-8350 is on par with a stock i7 3820.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 24, 2013)

Frick said:


> Wait what are you looking at? No overclocked CPU's there. And it depends on what they are doing.
> 
> EDIT: Doh didn't read my eyes are huuuurrttiininnnnggg. There's something else bogging him down, if you look at the chart the FX-8350 is on par with a stock i7 3820.



Yar. I suspect that the 8350 dominates on the integer-based benchmarks where the 3820 does a bit better with floating point. There is a lot of variables in there too considering they only tell you about the CPU being tested and nothing about the platform.


----------



## syeef (Apr 24, 2013)

The Von Matrices said:


> I figured it out - btarunr changed the picture (without mentioning anything) immediately after I posted.



Make sense!


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 24, 2013)

HD4600...
AMD should do something with copy right stuff...


----------



## Frick (Apr 24, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> HD4600...
> AMD should do something with copy right stuff...



Yeah copyrighting numbers is a fantastic idea.


----------



## Hood (Apr 24, 2013)

Frick said:


> Wait what are you looking at? No overclocked CPU's there.



Yes they only show the averages for thousands of stock clocked systems, too many variables in OC systems for meaningful comparisons.  Passmark is a very good benchmark, but obviously the scoring takes into account multi-threaded performance in some of it's tests, so that's why a CPU like the 8350 scores so high, even though it's real world performance is somewhat lower, as few programs can use all 8 cores.  It's good for running a quick benchmark on your overclocked CPU to see how it compares to more expensive options at stock clocks.  I guess HalfaHertz was referring to my stated score of 9000+ on 3570K@4.6 GHz, that it should score higher than the stock 8350, but like I said it's 8 cores vs 4.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 24, 2013)

intel is simply getting lazy, me personally I wsill not be buying haswell. I'm tired of needing a new board every time I want to upgrade. I'll be jumping aboard the amd train next upgrade.


----------



## Zuu111 (Apr 24, 2013)

*From where I sit...*

For me, labouring away on a Q6800 with a GTX 285 with a (shudder) Vista OS, knowing later on this summer I get to upgrade, I think an i7-4770k and current gen GPU sounds just about right!

Anxious to get the details on the range of new motherboards and the feature set that'll be on offer. Finding the "teasers" more annoying than anything else!


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 26, 2013)

I wonder: why do people keep treating TDP as power consumption thread after thread?


----------



## xorbe (Apr 26, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> I wonder: why do people keep treating TDP as power consumption thread after thread?



People are simply used to appliance wattage numbers.  *shrug*  They see a wattage, that's how much it uses!


----------



## Mnewsham (Apr 27, 2013)

Zuu111 said:


> For me, labouring away on a Q6800 with a GTX 285 with a (shudder) Vista OS, knowing later on this summer I get to upgrade, I think an i7-4770k and current gen GPU sounds just about right!



I just moved from an i7-2670QM and AMD HD6990M to a Q6600 and 9800 GTX+, luckily I have a solid state drive so it's still snappy, but gaming on this is surprisingly decent (all things considered)


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 27, 2013)

xorbe said:


> People are simply used to appliance wattage numbers.  *shrug*  They see a wattage, that's how much it uses!



This is not a Xbox MW3 forum, there must be a better explanation, well ...I hope at least


----------



## xenocide (Apr 27, 2013)

Hood said:


> That CPU at that speed performs on par with an i3-2120, a CPU no serious gamer would even consider in 2013 (or 2011 for that matter).  I you don't believe me, look at this chart;
> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html
> The Q6600 is the 4th one from the bottom of the chart, scores 2962 CPU marks, I'm adding a generous 30% for the overclock, ~3850, even though it probably would score less due to it's limited memory bandwidth.
> My brother still has the same CPU as you, but he's not a gamer, and he doesn't overclock.  I mess with him regularly, about does it runs on electricity or does it have a waterwheel to power it, etc.
> ...



I always try and make this point but people seem to think CPU's are entirely irrelevant.  As a frame of reference, I had a Q6600 with an HD5850 for a while.  I played the MMO Rift, and I was getting ~30fps on medium settings.  I upgraded to an i5-2500k, and at stock speeds I was playing on high at ~40fps.  CPU's do matter for a lot of games.  I cringe a bit when I see someone with a Q6600 OC'd with a GTX580 or HD6950's in crossfire or some shit.  I know the rationale is always upgrade to a whole new system, then get a new GPU, then get another one to crossfire\SLi them, but you hit a point where getting a new CPU would probably yield better performance than a second GPU...


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Apr 27, 2013)

Seriously, Intel just pisses me off.

I just can't bring myself to buy their products with their current business practices.

They shouldn't be charging $30 extra just for the ability to overclock.

That is complete crap.


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 27, 2013)

Eric_Cartman said:


> Seriously, Intel just pisses me off.
> 
> I just can't bring myself to buy their products with their current business practices.
> 
> ...



Why not?


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Apr 28, 2013)

Kantastic said:


> Why not?



Because locking a feature that every processor used to have and then charging $30 to allow you to do it again is a step backwards.

Technology shouldn't move backwards.


----------



## freakshow (Apr 28, 2013)

RCoon said:


> If it aint broke, fix it 'til its broke



roflmao nicely done there good sir 

so all in all the 4770k is about the same as the 3770k just with a new graphics chip?


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 28, 2013)

Eric_Cartman said:


> Because locking a feature that every processor used to have and then charging $30 to allow you to do it again is a step backwards.
> 
> Technology shouldn't move backwards.



Yes, since the CPUs that don't overclock offer some nice features that play a role in stability and performance. You don't get things like VT-d and vPro when you get a k edition skt1155 CPU, which is a good reason why I decided to go with the 3820 (sans vPro, I really wanted VT-d, 8-dimm slots, and the 40 PCI-E lanes though). I get the features I want and I can still overclock, thanks for the bclk straps, my limit it something like 5.5Ghz (which I will never reach.  )
Who needs a K edition CPU anyways? 

I think Intel is well within their bounds to do this though. Also consider if Haswell has a bclk strap, we might see non-K cpu become overclockable again (like the 3820), but we shall see.


----------



## magibeg (Apr 28, 2013)

xenocide said:


> I always try and make this point but people seem to think CPU's are entirely irrelevant.  As a frame of reference, I had a Q6600 with an HD5850 for a while.  I played the MMO Rift, and I was getting ~30fps on medium settings.  I upgraded to an i5-2500k, and at stock speeds I was playing on high at ~40fps.  CPU's do matter for a lot of games.  I cringe a bit when I see someone with a Q6600 OC'd with a GTX580 or HD6950's in crossfire or some shit.  I know the rationale is always upgrade to a whole new system, then get a new GPU, then get another one to crossfire\SLi them, but you hit a point where getting a new CPU would probably yield better performance than a second GPU...



Well this basically sealed the deal for me, I'll have to buy a new computer.

It's actually kind of funny, there is a lot of people on TPU sporting their q6600's that don't seem to realize the big rift that has formed. Yea some of us are overclocked to 3.6ghz+ but fact of the matter is, i drop in a 7870 and there really wasn't a huge increase in performance over my 4890 (it died). My system is really holding things back now.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 28, 2013)

Eric_Cartman said:


> Because locking a feature that every processor used to have and then charging $30 to allow you to do it again is a step backwards.
> 
> Technology shouldn't move backwards.



You are looking it the wrong way round. They are giving a $30 discount if you are willing to forgo the ability to overclock


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 28, 2013)

Eric_Cartman said:


> Seriously, Intel just pisses me off.
> 
> I just can't bring myself to buy their products with their current business practices.
> 
> ...



I have no problem with the extra $30 tbh, it's not $100 after all, and a little extra for some enthusiast feature is understandable, me thinks. What I don't understand is that why on earth would they take away features like *vPro*, *VT-d* and *Trusted Execution* if I go with an unlocked CPU? I understand that you can still easily OC the non-K 3770 to 4.3Ghz, but it's still a "let down" imo.


----------

